

Shortmail - rkwz
http://shortmail.com/

======
jerrya
I got so far as trying to "claim my shortmail address" but split when your
servers / twitter's servers bored me to death where I just wanted to hang
myself slowly rather than watch the circular doohickey in the tab spin some
more.

All that said, I couldn't tell from your homepage how it might be different
than DM through a twit longer.

IS THIS ACTUALLY A NEW SERVICE? A NEW PROTOCOL? A NEW ANYTHING?

Or is it just longer tweets and some syntactic sugar wrapped in pop3?

------
jeggers5
This is acutally kinda cool. The homepage (shortmail.com) doesn't really do it
justice though. You're explaining HOW it works, but you don't really mention
any reasons why I would need it, or what makes it more useful than say, normal
email.

You also need to clarify it's realtionship with normal email , as in, if I
send an email to my short mail address to my normal email will it get there
etc.

The actual messaging UI look very nice, and clean. It's not confusing and is
nicely designed. Perhaps a little bit of work but it's great.

Good luck!

